# waxed Rite-Cell® Foundation



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I like it


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I like it as well, but if you're starting out, wax foundation is much preferred until you get a full single drawn with brood and bees. 

It takes a strong colony and a strong flow to successfully draw out plastic foundation. Even with feeding 1:1 syrup, it can be a real challenge to coerice the bees into accepting plastic. There are some races of bees that will draw it out without complaint, while others balk until they swarm.

Alternative is to roll on more beeswax to the plastic foundation, but since you're starting out you likely don't have any (search the archives for more information on adding more wax to the allegedly "waxed" frames you buy from any supplier). By adding wax, you'll make the plastic 1000% times more acceptable to the bees. Yes, it's extra labor that you're not supposed to have to do.

Some guys say to spray on a fine mist of sugar syrup. I tried it and it isn't a factor. It doesn't stick to the pre-waxed frames anyway.

100 hives in 5 years? Go for it! More power to ya!

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I have not used it, but at least it is made in the US. Dadant's is made in China. As for you growing ambitions, go for it, I went from 2 to about 20 this year. 

mike


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

davidruch said:


> Does anyone have any opinions on this type of foundation. I was thinking about getting all my supplies through Mann Lake LTD and wanted some opinions. I am planning on starting with 5-10 hives and eventually growing to over 100 in the next 5 years.


I use the Mann Lake black plastic frames. Bought 1000 of them this year (multiplied wrong). I have gone from 8 to 50 this year and next should double no problem. The frames during a flow are no problem to get built out. I have a few hives that build like crazy so they build out extra's for me. Also a good swarm will build comb like no ones business. My son has been spraying the frames with SW and vanilla. Don't think it matters but, he likes to do it.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Start out with wax foundation, then after you have built upto strong doubles, use the next spring flow to build the plastic. In our area they won't touch it until mid-late April.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't use it because they draw it so slow.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

rrussell do you use wax foundation in all you hives?
Nick


----------



## lenny bee (Oct 29, 2010)

I would concider useing pure wax foundation and wire. This way you have a comparison
to useing plastic later on. Also maybe get the feel of working two hives first. Reading and doing, is two differant things. Plus any mistakes won;t be so costly. Just 5 hives is about $ 1200 dollars to start. Go slow and enjoy a great way of life.


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

I use it in all my honey supers - great stuff. You'll be pleased.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

The Mann Lake preassembled frames with the waxed rite cell foundation are really nice. I have a lot of these frames and never seen a problem. Regarding comb build speed, I find it is adequate for my needs. I don't make my living with bees, so its not a really big deal if they build comb on this foundation marginally slower than a pure wax foundation. For my application, the convenience and durability of the rite cell far out weighs any possible downside.


----------



## Mike Snodgrass (Mar 11, 2010)

I must have strange Bees, but im a little off too...so?? Mine built the Waxed plastic foundation faster than thin surplus wax?


----------

